# New P's



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I got 5 little caribes around 1.5". They are awsome and cute little buggers. Will post some pics by tonight.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I love my Caribe, my favorite pygo.







You wait till they grow some !


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice pick up on the small cariba


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations!! Cariba are awesome! You won't be disappointed, just be SURE to feed them MANY times a day. At least 2-3 is what is reccommended, but I feed mine about 7 times a day, no lies. They eat like no other, and the amounts I feed them for every feeding is a LOT. Well, have fun with them, and can't wait to see the pictures. Who did you get them from?
~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

congrats, we want pics.
wes


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

pics!!








holy crap taylor, 7 times a day?!? cool man


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Def post pics


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

wow!! great that you got new P's, what happened to your irritan!!?!?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

HyBrid said:


> pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, no lies. I have only had them for 2 weeks or less, and they have eaten 1.5 pollock fillets. Plus I am feeding them tons of worms and krill.
~Taylor~


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Congratulations!! Cariba are awesome! You won't be disappointed, just be SURE to feed them MANY times a day. At least 2-3 is what is reccommended, but I feed mine about 7 times a day, no lies. They eat like no other, and the amounts I feed them for every feeding is a LOT. Well, have fun with them, and can't wait to see the pictures. Who did you get them from?
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1132157[/snapback]​


my guys are 2-3" from SharkAquarium and they aren't like your guys heh. They are pretty mean but still shy which I don't mind. They freak out but I still love em. They ate only once so far haha. This is the second time right now.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> wow!! great that you got new P's, what happened to your irritan!!?!?
> [snapback]1132290[/snapback]​


my Irritan is gone =/. I liked him alot, but not my type of p. I like to grow p's from small to large.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I will post pics but I want them adjusted to the tank first. Will soon


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

nice pick up dude congrats


----------

